# Audio Streaming in JAVA



## AlmA (14. Jan 2004)

Hi leutz

ich hab ne etwas heftige aufgabe bekommen als etwas unerfahrener java programmierer - muss ein audio streaming teil herstellen - server und client sollte es sein, jemand anregungen wie ich es mach? Java Media Framework?

weiters soll zu einem etwas späteren zeitpunkt multicasting möglich sein

danke schon mal im vorraus für folgende ratschläge


----------



## Roar (14. Jan 2004)

hier ist n hübscher link:
http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/
wenn dus nich ganz so umfangreich brauchst: das standart jdk unterstützt auch audio in form von MIDI dateien.


----------

